# Game Thread: Raptors vs. Rockets



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Vince vs. Franchise
Bosh vs. Yao
O'Neal vs. Van Gundy

Although this game is at home, where we're 4-0, I see us losing this one because I don't really think the fans will be too much on our side, and the fact that the Rockets just have a plain better team. I hope that Vince has a big game though... hasn't had one in awhile.


Anyway some more editorial:

There should be a TON of Asian people at this game. Which sucks because the ACC will look like freakin Chinatown. Now I love Chinese ppl... well at least the girls... fob guys have a tendency to piss me off. Anyway I don't think it'll be like a normal Raps game with an abnormal amount of Chinese people at the game, because they'll be mostly cheering for Yao. So not only will we have the Rockets and the refs against us (the refs hate the Raptors, understand that), but the fans too... even though it's a home game.

All that said, GOOD LUCK RAPS!!!

And the above is just my opinion.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Vince vs. Franchise
> Bosh vs. Yao
> O'Neal vs. Van Gundy
> ...


 I disagree with your opinions and i totally disagree with the sentence I bolded. Korean over Chinese girls anyday...
Vince must be the most frustrated person in the world right now and I have a feeling he's going for 35+ points. Score Prediction: 95-89 Raptors.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Yao vs. Menk is bound to happen at some point in the game, considering how much he's been playing lately. That duel, even if short-lived, should get the ACC rocking pretty good.

Hopefully the friendly atmosphere in the ACC can give the Raptors some nice aromatherapy and help them concentrate on hitting their freaking open shots! Please, God, please!


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

Yao vs Bateer will happen for sure.
Bateer has played with and against Yao for many years in China. Thus Bateer probably knows how to defend Yao better than any other center on the raps. 

This should be fun


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh god we need a win :yes:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i'm asian and i'll be cheering for VC and the raps.

if i see any Yao banners, those responsible need to have their tickets confiscated. :laugh:


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I better not see Davis defending Yao, Bosh or Moiso should be on him because they have about the best hieght on our roster to G him and both have the same frame. Bateer could wear down Yao down low as he is stronger then Yao.

Bateer and Moiso better see 10+ minutes each vs the rockets.

Get the ball down low to Moiso he can take it straight up 2 hands flush, Im sick of Jyd not doing that or Davis.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Bosh vs. Yao


i just saw that.

if that ever happens, :uhoh:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Mattsanity - you're crazy... it goes like this:

Japanese

Chinese



Korean


Come on man... Korean chics over ******? Yeah right...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

these two Korean chicks > any chinese chick:
Hyori Lee
Jeon Ji Hyung 

google them. you won't be disappointed.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

For me it goes -- 

White(Including Spanish, Italian,Brazilian ect.)






















Everything else


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

They're freakin models... hell I could find a Jewish model and she'd be just as fine... maybe... but that's not the point. I'd take half of the Chinese girls in my school before any of the Koreans.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

they're neither models.

one's an actress and the other's part of a 3 memeber pop group. 

but fawk, they could be models if they wanted to be.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

To hellbot:

No way man...

Italians are freakin hot... but other than that white girls are just plain to me. Of course there are hot Spanish girls, hot French girls, etc. but if we're goin strictly by race, this is it for me:

Half-Asian
Asian
Black
Persian
White


But that doesn't really matter - it's all generalizations... it depends on the chick. Oh and Indian girls are nice too.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> they're neither models.
> 
> one's an actress and the other's part of a 3 memeber pop group.
> ...


Same freakin thing... models/pop stars/actresses.... ALL THE SAME!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm gonna throw up if y'all keep mentioning GayD's name. He has no jump shot, no post game, he's not a blocker anymore, you name it. All he can do is rebound at the defensive end. Pfft, how is he a 'veteran' when he doesn't even make the right decisions. He stuter steps to get his defender off balance and shoots and gets his shot blocked or misses. If he can't shoot cause his defender is too good, he will throw a wild pass or just pass to any team mate he see's who's not open for a shot. This guy needs to retire PERIOD.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Same freakin thing... models/pop stars/actresses.... ALL THE SAME!


:uhoh:, if you say so.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> I'm gonna throw up if y'all keep mentioning GayD's name. He has no jump shot, no post game, he's not a blocker anymore, you name it. All he can do is rebound at the defensive end. Pfft, how is he a 'veteran' when he doesn't even make the right decisions. He stuter steps to get his defender off balance and shoots and gets his shot blocked or misses. If he can't shoot cause his defender is too good, he will throw a wild pass or just pass to any team mate he see's who's not open for a shot. This guy needs to retire PERIOD.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!


Trick, your the biggest spammer I know of on this board.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Trick, your the biggest spammer I know of on this board.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Trick get a life.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Trick get a life.


:laugh:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

:kissmy::kissmy::kissmy::kissmy::kissmy:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> these two Korean chicks > any chinese chick:
> Hyori Lee
> Jeon Ji Hyung
> ...


Heh, you mentioned the two Korean chicks that I would want to marry.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!


LOL! when i said he had no jump shot etc... meant that he can't do them. i wasn't saying he never ever did a jump shot etc... LOL!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

you said you'd puke if AD was mentioned again


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I didn't see his name mentioned anywhere after his post saying he'd puke the next time he saw it and before your last post...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> I didn't see his name mentioned anywhere after his post saying he'd puke the next time he saw it and before your last post...


posted at the top of the page:


> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> I'm gonna throw up if y'all keep mentioning GayD's name.


i thought he'd puke alot more if i showed him pics.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

buh? 

Makes no sense at all...


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

im going to the game, im gon have a sign sayin "air canada is gonna FLY ova chinese territory"


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Cuttino Mobley is schooling Vince in every way. Slashing, shooting. I remember 2 or 3 seasons ago when mobley schooled vince. Its like a tradition... Vince is 2/13 from the field LOL! He can't buy a bucket over Mobley.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Pfft, this is ridiculous. Vince LITERALLY and CLEARLY can't guard Cuttino Mobley.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

Vince getting doubled and tripled is actually creating wide open looks, even wide open post plays. Teams aren't giving Vince any respect to create out of the triple and he is. Constantly. 

Yeah he hasn't done well against Cuttino. 

I'm a lot less worried about Bosh than I was a week ago. His fakes and stuttersteps are pretty impressive. I can't wait till he gets some strength and confidence. He might end up as good as everyone was saying all along.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

damn Francis. Why can't he get a migraine


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

So all those people who said lamond is a offensive player and a crappy defensive player is right. Earlier in the game, he couldn't guard Jim Jackson and now Steve Francis just shot over him and made a swish with 14.9 seconds remaining in the 4th, 83-80 rockets.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

HOLY ****!!!! BOSH HITS 3 POINTER. 83-83!!!!!!!


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Bosh for 3eeeeeeeee


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*BOSH HITS A 3!!!!111*


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

brings a tear to my eye


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Francis misses 3 point shot at the buzzer after it hit front rim. were goin' to overtime!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Bosh is going to be great


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

My goodness, how can get careless with the ball Vince??????  Now its 89-87 Rockets, 42 seconds remaining in overtime.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

hahaha, francis misses buzzer badly. were goin' to 2nd overtime!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

VC still has 5 fouls going into 2OT


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Vince can't buy a shot! He easily should of made the 2 free throws but splits them and now its 92-91 raptors, 3 minutes remaining in 2nd overtime


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally announced by *Chuck Swirsky*!
> Bosh!!!
> BIG ONIONS!!!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*UNDEFEATED AT HOME BABY!!!11*


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Raptors win in 2nd overtime 101-97! Bosh with 25 points, 9 rebounds, 10/10 ft attempts.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Raptors win in 2nd overtime 101-97! Bosh with 25 points, 9 rebounds, 10/10 ft attempts.


shouldn't you be saying how the raps don't deserve this win


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Bud - you *have* to make the Philly game thread now.

delete the current one :laugh:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> shouldn't you be saying how the raps don't deserve this win


Why would I say the Raptors don't deserve this win?


----------



## Jermyzy (Feb 26, 2003)

Wow! VC almost had a triple double! 18 pts, 9 ast, 9 TO


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I guess you can call this one a character win.  

This team, man, they're something else. Undefeated at home, no wins on the road. Must be the Toronto fans?

Bosh--sensational. Amazing game. The Iceman Chris Bosh. No conscience whatsoever in the game. That 3 was incredible!

*THIS TEAM CAN WIN WITHOUT VINCE DROPPING 40!* That is a big confidence boost for the guys, to see Vince struggle and watch out other players step-up.

AD was rock-solid tonight. He put a hurting on Ming and frustrated the big man. Houston didn't focus on Ming offensively and it came back to haunt them.

Man, Stevie Franchise can shoot the lights out. Every time he had the ball late in the game I was cringing. Almost had to close my eyes when he jacked it up.

Lamond wasn't shooting great, but the ones he made were major. This guy will be a 15ppg player for us this season, book it.

Mo Pete is so superior to Curry on D that it isn't funny. In the first quarter of the last three games Curry has been exposed. I thought he played really well in our first six or so games, but he has dropped-off something fierce. He'd better get back in form and stick to his man or else we will suffer. I still don't care who starts, but I'd rather have Mo play 48 minutes than Curry play 1 with the way he's playing lazy D. Mo and Lamond should get at least 40 of the minutes at SF.

Overall, a thrilling win. Wow. I don't fear ANY team when we are in the ACC. This is our ************* house!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> I guess you can call this one a character win.
> 
> This team, man, they're something else. Undefeated at home, no wins on the road. Must be the Toronto fans?
> ...


So far, the Raptors never OWNED a team. They always have close games. IF they can beat tough teams at home, there is no reason for not being able to defeat tough teams away.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Raptors win in 2nd overtime 101-97! Bosh with 25 points, 9 rebounds, 10/10 ft attempts.


So what's up with all that crap about Bosh? I know it's only one game, but did Bender, Brown or Fizer have a game like this in their rookie seasons? In the first TEN GAMES?!?!?!

Bosh is gonna be all rookie this year and he will certainly not be the worst top 5 draft pick of the past 5 years.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Bosh -- Simply amazing, kids going to be great.I called that 3 pointer to my brother before they inbouned it!

Vince did have a bad game, but you can't blame him, he was getting double and triple teammed, causing the turnovers, bright spot is he found many open teammates.

I was getting scared when Murray kept guarding Francis on the mismatch on all the important shots, nonetheless his defense has really stepped up, he's definetly not a bad defender as Mattsanity said.

Great win -- Hey, we scored over 100, even if it was in 2 OT's


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Bosh -- Simply amazing, kids going to be great.I called that 3 pointer to my brother before they inbouned it!
> 
> Vince did have a bad game, but you can't blame him, he was getting double and triple teammed, causing the turnovers, bright spot is he found many open teammates.
> ...


Welcome back to the forums hellbot. Havn't seen you online for a while now.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> So what's up with all that crap about Bosh? I know it's only one game, but did Bender, Brown or Fizer have a game like this in their rookie seasons? In the first TEN GAMES?!?!?!
> ...


Wow, Bosh scores 25 in TWO Overtimes. Ming never contested any of Bosh's lay ups. I don't know why but they would of been blocks. I doubt the Raptors would of won it if Ming blocked all the criticle Bosh shots. And I agree with you that he will be named to the All Rookie Team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Still something to be worried about is that the Raps scored 101 points but it took two OT's to do it. Michael Curry needs to be removed from the starting line-up.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, Bosh scores 25 in TWO Overtimes. Ming never contested any of Bosh's lay ups. I don't know why but they would of been blocks. I doubt the Raptors would of won it if Ming blocked all the criticle Bosh shots. And I agree with you that he will be named to the All Rookie Team.


Stop hating on Bosh, alright? 25 points in two overtimes in the 10th game of the season, for a rookie who was supposed to be riding the pine all season is VERY impressive, whether Yao blocked or didn't block his shots.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Still something to be worried about is that the Raps scored 101 points but it took two OT's to do it. Michael Curry needs to be removed from the starting line-up.


typical.

we got a gut-wrenching win against a vastly improved team and some ppl are still not happy


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> typical.
> ...


Who said I am not happy? I am not even a Raptors fan. I just made an observation. They still only scored 83 points in regulation. I'm not dissing the Raps at all, just saying they still need to improve.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

even in this win i think it's obvious that our offense HAS to improve if we're going to compete for the playoffs. i'm also confident it WILL improve. 

we've been shooting a VERY poor percentage but we should see an improvement at every position. Vince's will get better as everyone else improves, AW and Milt can only go up from here, AD can do better (actually making some of those dunks i hope), and Murray should be more efficient off the bench.


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

Its because the final shot that tied the game by Bosh was a fluke.

Bosh is not known for 3 pointers thats why they left him open.

He jacked it up, and got lucky. 

Raps will not make the play offs unless there is a trade that will drastically improve this team.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABC</b>!
> Its because the final shot that tied the game by Bosh was a fluke.
> 
> Bosh is not known for 3 pointers thats why they left him open.
> ...


Rocket fan alert!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABC</b>!
> Its because the final shot that tied the game by Bosh was a fluke.
> 
> Bosh is not known for 3 pointers thats why they left him open.
> ...



straight from the pages of Steve Francis


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

I guarantee all of you Bosh will be the next Rasheed Wallace without the temper. I don't know about becoming the next Garnett.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> I guarantee all of you Bosh will be the next Rasheed Wallace without the temper. I don't know about becoming the next Garnett.


how many times are you gonna change your opinion bout Bosh?

first you say he's worse than Bender, Fizer, etc. and now you're picturing him to be Sheed without the temper?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> how many times are you gonna change your opinion bout Bosh?
> ...


SO FAR he's worse than Bender, Etc. And when he plays like "Chris Bosh" which is in a couple of years he will be emulating Rasheed Wallace.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

once again, your logic sucks.

comparing a 19 year old rookie to those who've played in the NBA for more than 3 seasons.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> SO FAR he's worse than Bender, Etc. And when he plays like "Chris Bosh" which is in a couple of years he will be emulating Rasheed Wallace.


Hot... cold... hot... cold.... hot... cold...


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> once again, your logic sucks.
> 
> comparing a 19 year old rookie to those who've played in the NBA for more than 3 seasons.


Pfft, only an idiotic person would reply with stupid comments aka trick. I'm NOT comparing him to them as of now 'cause they are obviously better and more experienced than him. I'm comparing them to when they were rookies who were still better than Bosh.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

let's see, Bender in his rookie year:

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jonathan_bender/index.html?nav=page

oh yeah, it certainly looks he'll beat out bosh with his 2.7 ppg. 33% FG and 1 rpg.

:laugh:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> let's see, Bender in his rookie year:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jonathan_bender/index.html?nav=page
> ...


:laugh: Does stats really matter? NO. Did Bender get blocked bad and shoot airballs in his rookie season? You figure it out.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: Does stats really matter? NO. Did Bender get blocked bad and shoot airballs in his rookie season? You figure it out.


you're really something.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABC</b>!
> Its because the final shot that tied the game by Bosh was a fluke.
> 
> Bosh is not known for 3 pointers thats why they left him open.
> ...


You know nothing about the Raptors and nothing about Bosh do you?

He's not the next Reggie Miller but that shot wasn't a fluke. He's not a bad 3 point shooter for a guy his size.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> you're really something.


Don't worry about him. He actually thinks that Bender is and will be a better player than Bosh.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't worry about him. He actually thinks that Bender is and will be a better player than Bosh.


just unbelievable anyone can be THAT stupid


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Rocket fan alert!


No, actually, i'm a raps fan, but sometimes I like to take things in stride. Let's not be those crazy Leafs fans.

If the leafs lose10 in a row, the fans will say they suck, etc. Than they win the next game, and everybody is back on their bandwagon.

But honestly, do you really think KO would want Bosh take a 3 pter if he can choose. He was open, and there is a reason why he was open for the 3 pt attempt.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABC</b>!
> 
> 
> No, actually, i'm a raps fan, but sometimes I like to take things in stride. Let's not be those crazy Leafs fans.
> ...


yes, especially on the sideline. that's twice now that KO has ran the play for a bosh 3 in clutch time. the first time he wasn't as open as expected and dished it to lammond murray. check out bosh's 3 point % as a college freshman.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Leafs suck. They always have sucked and they always will suck. Don't even bring the Leafs into this board. Worst team ever, in any sport. End of discussion.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> The Leafs suck. They always have sucked and they always will suck. Don't even bring the Leafs into this board. Worst team ever, in any sport. End of discussion.


:boohoo: 

Lousy basketball fans. The Leafs could go 0-82 and still get ten-times the publicity as the Raptors, even if the Raps go 82-0. You basketball fans just need to deal with it.

Cry cry cry. If you'd played hockey in the winter instead of going to a warm gym and running around in shorts, you'd have the thick skin to handle a little basketball inferiority-complex. Those cold 5:00AM morning practices make men out of boys... and some girls.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Leafs could go 82-0 and they'd still suck. The only time they won a championship was when there was 6 teams in the freakin league!!! The Leafs just plain suck. Always have always will. And I didn't complain in that post about media coverage. Everyone knows Toronto sports media has anal sex with Pat Quinn. I shouldn't even have to mention that.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> The Leafs could go 82-0 and they'd still suck. The only time they won a championship was when there was 6 teams in the freakin league!!! The Leafs just plain suck. Always have always will. And I didn't complain in that post about media coverage. Everyone knows Toronto sports media has anal sex with Pat Quinn. I shouldn't even have to mention that.


This wraps up everything about the Leafs: Losing Is A Tradition


----------

